# Eagle Attacks Coyote Video



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought this was pretty crazy. Never thought a eagle would do this.

gold eagle attacks coyote


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesone video but the eagle got owned and his handler had to pull the yote off of him


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't think that was a coyote, looked like a fox to me, but yes that eagle may have bit off more than he could chew!!


----------

